# humidity in the shop



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a basement shop, It's wintertime in michigan and the house is closed up and the heat is on. Hygrometer in the shop reads 45%, It's so dry in my house I could poop dust!


----------



## SlickSqueegie (Jan 23, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have a basement shop, It's wintertime in michigan and the house is closed up and the heat is on. Hygrometer in the shop reads 45%, It's so dry in my house I could poop dust!



 lmao "poop dust"


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2012)

32 here and probably lower humidity than that. Hell we are a high mt. desert climate. 30% is normal in summer.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Feb 23, 2012)

My workshop was running at 15% until I added an AOS humidifier. Now I'm at 50%............no more shocks from my equipment................Jimmy


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> My workshop was running at 15% until I added an AOS humidifier. Now I'm at 50%............no more shocks from my equipment................Jimmy


Only 15% in jersey, wow I never would have imagined jersey would be so low. I know what you mean about static shocks though, I let the cats sniff my finger and watch the spark jump off my finger to there nose and watch their eyes cross and they look at me like what the he--:diablo: cracks me up every time. Only happens in the winter.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Feb 24, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > My workshop was running at 15% until I added an AOS humidifier. Now I'm at 50%............no more shocks from my equipment................Jimmy
> ...



I got real tired of the shocks. My orbital sander is hooked to a Festool dust collector. The vacuum would create such a static shock that I would get sick to my stomach sometimes....OUCH......so I started wearing rubber gloves.:scare::scare:...............Jimmy


----------

